# Filling out the I-130 form-Employment question-spouse has been made redundant



## Kupo (May 11, 2011)

Hi again everyone. Just a quick question. Me & my fiancee are getting married in the USA July 3rd (hooray! ) and then returning to the UK on the 7th. We want to emmigrate to the USA as soon as possible, and will move in with my parents while looking to buy a house and I set up my business over there when we hopefully get his visas in . 

(Oh Im American btw- and am a permanent resident in the UK, and he is British) 

anyway- I know I need to fill out the I-130 form to send to the US Embassy office in London to begin the process. I will do this on my return. Thing is, after 7 1/2 years of employment, his boss is retiring and he will be made redundant as of June 17th. As soon as we return, he will be looking for a new job, but being a builder, this might take some time in this economy. 

Sooooooooooooooo, I was wondering, on the I-130 form there is a question about who is your employer and what is their name and address and when did this employment begin. Right now he is in-between jobs, and I would put down "Made redundant June 17th, in the process of looking for work" Or should I just wait until he gets a new job?? Thing is, for the new job, it will look kind of weird to write down, "Job: Wood Enterprises; Employer: Joe Bloggs; Start date: started the day before i sent this application in" do you know what I mean? Like he only has had the new job for say a week. Or do they not really care at the I-130 stage, about employment so much. We have plenty of money and my parents will be sponsering him in the USA. We will be going over with close to the equivelent of $430,000, and I have my own small business, so we do have money, its just he's not working at present when we get back from America (he's made redundant June 17th and we fly to USA June 23rd) I dont want the application rejected and $420 thrown down the drain just because he is looking for work. Or should I wait till he has a new job. Sorry if the answer seems totally obvious that I should wait, but I just wondered if it looked equally bad with him having a brand spanking new employer a week before they get the form. Or should he register self-employed?? He is a joiner, so could do that and just work jobs as they come in. Technically he's employed then? 
Any ideas would be great, sorry if I rambled


----------

